# Tiny Hopper



## Donde (Feb 28, 2022)

Less than a centimeter.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 28, 2022)

Good shot, horrible looking creature.....


----------



## jeffashman (Feb 28, 2022)

Nice shot!


----------



## Donde (Feb 28, 2022)

Turns out it is a nymph explaining why so small.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 3, 2022)

Nice capture.


----------

